# New Orleans Hornets (32-14) @ Utah Jazz (30-18)



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

VS.










EnergySolutions Arena, Salt Lake City, UT 
8:00pm CST











































































Preview​
Not quite looking forward to this game nor the Phoenix game. It's hard to win in Utah. The Hornets haven't won in Utah since..................................................................... well, you get the picture. LOL! And Phoenix will try their hardest not to go 0-3 against the Hornets this Wednesday.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I had hoped the Hornets would win the Sac game because I thought winning these two would be really difficult. Hopefully, they come out ready to play tonight.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> I had hoped the Hornets would win the Sac game because I thought winning these two would be really difficult. Hopefully, they come out ready to play tonight.


Exactly. They came out against the Kings as though the Kings were an AAU team and it would be easy. Every team they play is an NBA team. No team can be taken lightly.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

How is this game _not_ on national TV... I mean honestly, we got two awesome point guards going at each other. Instead, I'm stuck with the Nuggets and the Blazers on NBA TV, which is good a matchup as well, but pales in comparison to these two teams meeting >_> The NBA needs to really learn flex scheduling.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

MeirToTheWise said:


> How is this game _not_ on national TV... I mean honestly, we got two awesome point guards going at each other. Instead, I'm stuck with the Nuggets and the Blazers on NBA TV, which is good a matchup as well, but pales in comparison to these two teams meeting >_> The NBA needs to really learn flex scheduling.


I agree the NBA needs to begin flex scheduling but so far, the Paul/Williams matchup has yet to live up to the hype people try to make it out to be. Now as I'm saying this, tonight could be different.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

pretty boring game so far.. paul got in foul trouble early and we're not getting the benefit of anything. these jazz announcers are annoying as **** too.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It never fails every time you go to Utah the refs give them almost every single call.Hornets have been done a poor job of staying on the shooters too.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Utah are 20-3 at home, and have been playing insane ball lately. But if its one team that can beat these guys its the Hornets.... not over yet!


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

gotta love how the refs wait till we go down 16 and then start giving us make-up calls :\


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

paul called on another bunk one, picking up his 5th.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

imma go watch the sonics on the big screen, this is too ugly to watch.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

jannero jordan is lightin it up, and wrights getting some burn, this could get interesting.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

This is what the last 3 teams have done to the Hornets....



















That's right. Punched them in their d*mn faces. The last 3 games they've played like just because they've locked up a couple of All-Star spots, they don't care about much else. I didn't expect to win this game though because I know what happens when the Hornets play Utah. I don't expect to win on Wednesday either. Heck, even the Grizzlies might avoid a season sweep on Friday.

Recap​


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> pretty boring game so far.. paul got in foul trouble early and we're not getting the benefit of anything. *these jazz announcers are annoying as **** too*.


I learned how to put them on mute a long time ago. :laugh:

Last time it was Williams who was in foul trouble, this time it was Paul.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

After the past 3 butt whippings I'd say bench the starters and the head coach. I hope they're cussing each other out tonight on the way to AZ. :laugh:


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> these jazz announcers are annoying as **** too.





girllovesthegame said:


> I learned how to put them on mute a long time ago. :laugh:


O come on, you guys don't like Jeff Hornacek?



Diable said:


> It never fails every time you go to Utah the refs give them almost every single call.Hornets have been done a poor job of staying on the shooters too.





Tooeasy said:


> gotta love how the refs wait till we go down 16 and then start giving us make-up calls :\


QQ, you guys got blown out, you can't blame the game on the refs when you lose by that much.

Anyways, good luck to you guys the rest of the way, The west is going to be crazy down the stretch!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> O come on, you guys don't like Jeff Hornacek?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, you're right. One can't blame the refs when they see to it that a team doesn't get any momentum going whatsoever. No big deal. Moving on to the next 35 or so games. Good luck to you guys as well.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

girllovesthegame said:


> Yeah, you're right. *One can't blame the refs when they see to it that a team doesn't get any momentum going whatsoever.* No big deal. Moving on to the next 35 or so games. Good luck to you guys as well.


nonsense, the hornets got outplayed by far and the Jazz fed off the home crowd (like the have done all season long). The Hornets did in fact get momentum after the Jazz hit all those 3's in the 2nd quarter and even got the game back within range of winning, or otherwise it would of been a blowout a lot sooner. The Jazz are a very hot team right now and yesterdays game was no different. It drives me crazy when people blame the refs on 20+ point wins. It's showing no respect for the other team.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> nonsense, the hornets got outplayed by far and the Jazz fed off the home crowd (like the have done all season long). The Hornets did in fact get momentum after the Jazz hit all those 3's in the 2nd quarter and even got the game back within range of winning, or otherwise it would of been a blowout a lot sooner. The Jazz are a very hot team right now and yesterdays game was no different. It drives me crazy when people blame the refs on 20+ point wins. It's showing no respect for the other team.


Ok.


----------

